# Usb Device Not Recognized



## just1n1985 (Oct 30, 2011)

Is it possible for the USB connector on the phone to be partially broke? I can plug my rooted thunderbolt into my computer and it will charge, however it won't recognize that it is plugged into a computer. If I reboot the phone while it is plugged into a Windows 7 computer, Windows will say "USB device not recognized" and something about how the USB device has malfunctioned. I've tried it on 2 other computers with the same result. I've also tried plugging in a non-rooted thunderbolt, and that worked correctly. I've swapped USB cables, and switched out ROMs and even tried to mount while in clockwork. My best guess is that there is a hardware issue with the phone. It seems strange though since it will still charge correctly. Has anyone heard of anything like this happening before? And is it possible to fix by any chance?


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

There's something wrong with HTC sync. It did the same thing to me but the computer did actual recognize the phone.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Update the drivers directly from HTC. Google HTC driver install...

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running that ice cream sandwich themed out Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 beta!


----------



## just1n1985 (Oct 30, 2011)

Tried updating the drivers. No luck. Also, the drivers recognize the non-rooted thunderbolt fine. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

just1n1985 said:


> Is it possible for the USB connector on the phone to be partially broke? I can plug my rooted thunderbolt into my computer and it will charge, however it won't recognize that it is plugged into a computer. If I reboot the phone while it is plugged into a Windows 7 computer, Windows will say "USB device not recognized" and something about how the USB device has malfunctioned. I've tried it on 2 other computers with the same result. I've also tried plugging in a non-rooted thunderbolt, and that worked correctly. I've swapped USB cables, and switched out ROMs and even tried to mount while in clockwork. My best guess is that there is a hardware issue with the phone. It seems strange though since it will still charge correctly. Has anyone heard of anything like this happening before? And is it possible to fix by any chance?


Had same issue. Is driver issue in windows/htc sync because my linux laptop recognizes device fine. Wish I knew how to fix it on windows pc.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmm

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running that ice cream sandwich themed out Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 beta!


----------



## Dodd29 (Aug 16, 2011)

Had same issue got a new phone pluged it in with same drivers and worked fine thinking mine was a hardware issue


----------

